# Secret Picture Frame



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Since my fellow Q Branch agents are apparently on assignment and not releasing the plans for their secret projects, I'll go ahead and give you mine. 

Mike's original challenge was to create a wall mounted picture frame that concealed a secret storage area for keys and other items. The storage area had to be accessed by a hinged cover of some sort.










My approach to the project was to create a "locked" hidden storage space inside a picture frame that fits flush against the wall and conceals the master spy's favorite weapon, the Walther PPK. There is also room for digital memory sticks, passports, keys, and spare pistol magazines.

The frame uses no hinges, and has a hidden latch activated by pushing on one of the dowels used to hold the corners together. In use, the outer frame cantilevers open to provide access to the hidden storage area.
I built the frame out of a single piece of 1 x 6 x 72 red oak. The interior box assembly is made from poplar with a back made of 1/4" MDF with keyholes for mounting on the wall.

Maybe someone has a better solution, but I couldn't find any hinges that would allow the cover to swing open when it is flush against the wall. That's why I went with what I call cantilevers which allows the frame face to be pulled slightly away from the wall and and then swing open for access to the storage area.

The normal looking frame is locked shut until a dowel on the bottom corner is pushed in about half an inch to release the latch. It's easier to understand when you look at the photos. A full build PDF is also attached so can see how the whole project was completed.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Great method, Oliver. I've been trying to do the same thing for a while but always with hinges. This looks to be a real slick way. 

How do you get on on the secret Q branch team??? Does it involve shooting, Poisoning? Or just attempts at finger abuse on tools?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

vzbingo said:


> Great method, Oliver. I've been trying to do the same thing for a while but always with hinges. This looks to be a real slick way.
> 
> How do you get on on the secret Q branch team??? Does it involve shooting, Poisoning? Or just attempts at finger abuse on tools?


Build and post a similar secret-type project and you'll get your certificate showing you are a Q Branch Master Builder of Covert Devices and clearly on the team. :dirol:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good project and a very slick presentation Oliver.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I think you have found the secret.Nice design,nice presentation,looks good. Kudos


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I would post a similar 'secret-type' project, but than it wouldn't be secret anymore. 

Nice job by the way. :dirol: 
But if I didn't have to carry one around, I'd be having a .45 auto in there, along with a full supply of loaded magazines. 
Alas, at my age, anymore carrying a .45 would wear me out, rapidly. :fie: :cray:
However, I found out that carrying a Bersa .380, and a pocket full of magazines, is definitely doable. :dance3:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great project, Oliver.

Now, do you have a fire-proof model?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very professional project with a superb presentation Oliver.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I decided on a different approach and unlike Oliver's, made from pretty wood, I used scrap that I always knew would come in handy one day! These initial shots are of the finished project and I thought that members might like to guess how to gain access. I'll post a few shots in a week or so showing the making.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I thought that members might like to guess how to gain access.


If I were to make something like that, I would think the easiest way to hide the latch key is to connect it to the dark corner blocks of the front molding. I'm guessing the upper right block is the latch key. Most people are right handed. Putting it up would make more sense mechanically. (And looking at it's construction.)

That is just a plus to a very fine piece of work. I like it even "just" as a wall clock.

I like Oliver's idea also. Great work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

MAFoElffen said:


> If I were to make something like that, I would think the easiest way to hide the latch key is to connect it to the dark corner blocks of the front molding. I'm guessing the upper right block is the latch key. Most people are right handed. Putting it up would make more sense mechanically. (And looking at it's construction.)
> 
> That is just a plus to a very fine piece of work. I like it even "just" as a wall clock.
> 
> I like Oliver's idea also. Great work.


I'm not saying you're right and I'm not saying you're wrong, I'll wait to see what others come up with.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very creative Oliver.


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oliver, Thanks for the Share,

I have been needing something like this to make for myself and a friend, great plans and project but most of all for me timing, lol, xmas is just around the corner and with that new gun coming, its going to be better, lol,

Again, Thanks 
Poppa Rob or GRLevel3


----------



## Yeoman (May 20, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I personally do not have a problem with a gun being inside the frame. But for those that might be offended I would like to say - other things could be hidden in there. Chocolate for instance or whiskey (both serve their purposes). hmmm I really thought I would come up with a longer list than that.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I decided on a different approach and unlike Oliver's, made from pretty wood, I used scrap that I always knew would come in handy one day! These initial shots are of the finished project and I thought that members might like to guess how to gain access. I'll post a few shots in a week or so showing the making.


Harry I envy your "scrap" pile. Mine is usually just bits of pine and poplar but clearly yours is much higher quality. Your clock frame is superb and I'm looking forward to your build photos so I can make a similar one. Your design fits perfectly with the rest of our decor and having more hidden storage will be icing on the cake.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Harry I envy your "scrap" pile. Mine is usually just bits of pine and poplar but clearly yours is much higher quality.


I was thinking the same. How does that saying go?
_"Harry's scrap pile is many other's treasure..."_

I have a feeling he is picky about what he saves for that particular pile. Most my general to low grade cutoff is kindling for winter. The "good stuff" goes into a separate salvage pile. I'm thinking he's more organised than most us also. (At least by our standards...) I just get than feeling about him... and I am pleasantly humbled.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry has so much 'scrap', he has to house it in a separate shed.......LOL.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're just too kind Oliver. As I've said many times, when I retired in 2000 I advised all my relatives and friends that I would gratefully accept gifts of wood and metal suitable for my lathe and supplies haven't ever stopped and even include large Acrylic off-cuts. James is right, I had to build a wood storage shed and when I rearranged my shed I gave away a BIG ute fully loaded with wood.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Oliver and Harry both amaze me. You never know what is coming out next.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well Dave the idea is for lots of members to give it a go, so how about it?


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hej Oliver, very nice work but aren't you missing 1 or 2 dovels ? If you do not put somethings in the keyholes after you hang it on the wall, one can run off with the hole project ).


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Well done and well presented. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Oliver and Harry,

both secret frames are marvellous 

My guess for Harry's secret frame mechanism to open goes as follows:
There are slight gaps between the front and the back frame, more obvious at the bottom than on the top. 
So my guess is, the front frame is the "door", probably flapping upwards or downwards. 
It could be held in place at the bottom either with gravity, or for any of the two using a magnetic catch - although I wouldn't think Harry would use a mere magnetic catch....

Just my 2 Cent.....
Martin​


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

MartinW said:


> Oliver and Harry,
> 
> both secret frames are marvellous
> 
> ...


You may be right Martin, I do have plenty of rare earth magnets, but then again you may be wrong!


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

that pile of rare earth magnets would be a real threat for any (old fashioned mechanical) wrist watch in the area :dirol:

Looking forward to you revealing the secret :yes4:
Martin​


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait a minute! Didn't Harry retire with an electronics repair background?

Maybe he uses a wrist-watch styled universal remote control to unlock the recycled strontium-90 powered electronic latch. Just kidding, but a novel idea for a "007" styled hidden mechanism.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You could be getting close Mike, but then again, possibly not.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Harry, please give to us your secret to protect your scrap pile of wood from termites. Last saturday I was looking for a piece of pine and I found a nest of these bugs eating the wood. Right away, and sadly, I did put all the wooden scrap onto the fire.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst Western Australia generally has a problem with termites (white ants) where we live in Rockingham for some reason it isn't a problem. I was hoping for more suggestions and will wait for Mike to present his which is waiting for the weather to warm up so that he can apply the finish.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I was hoping for more suggestions and will wait for Mike to present his which is waiting for the weather to warm up so that he can apply the finish.


The highs here were below 0 Celsius.

Let's see => Mike lives in Detroit... So we have to wait for late spring now? Well okay but, talk about building up suspense.... LOL.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, it has been below freezing or raining like crazy. I am going to post them unfinished if the weather doesn't cooperate this weekend.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah. Lousy weather, 77 f here today, but at least no rain, just sunshine. :dance3:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Oliver and well thought out.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

As long as you guys are going James Bond on us, you need to check this out.
James Bond Golden Gun Prop Replica TOYNK TOYS - YouTube :yes4:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My initial reaction was to go out to the shed and make one and hide it in the clock but I soon realized that my metalworking skills, as good as they are, are nowhere near the level required for that project.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Oliver
I like it!! Sharp!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay I see I'm a bit late with this but 

Nice job Oliver. Really like it. I never got my "assignment". 

As always Harry your workmanship is impecible.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Okay I see I'm a bit late with this but
> 
> Nice job Oliver. Really like it. I never got my "assignment".
> 
> As always Harry your workmanship is impeccable.


Just wait 'till I post the rest of the shots Barb. mistakes and all!


----------



## kevin887 (Mar 11, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> Since my fellow Q Branch agents are apparently on assignment and not releasing the plans for their secret projects, I'll go ahead and give you mine.
> 
> Mike's original challenge was to create a wall mounted picture frame that concealed a secret storage area for keys and other items. The storage area had to be accessed by a hinged cover of some sort.
> 
> ...


Great project, Oliver.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

very neat project...


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Which reminds me... Harry was waiting on Mike to finish the "finish" on his before letting the cat out of the bag on how his opened up. Mike was waiting on it getting above freezing in his garage, so his finish wouldn't freeze on.

Where are you two at on those? I'm still waiting to see how Harry's opens up.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Which reminds me... Harry was waiting on Mike to finish the "finish" on his before letting the cat out of the bag on how his opened up. Mike was waiting on it getting above freezing in his garage, so his finish wouldn't freeze on.
> 
> Where are you two at on those? I'm still waiting to see how Harry's opens up.


Me too! My fellow agents seem to have abandoned their missions.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oliver.......I'm making plans for what I want to build now that Spring is almost here, and your picture frame is at the top of my list. I may have just missed it, but I'm not seeing in your plan anything about what size picture those measurements fit. 8 x 10, 8 1/2 x 11? Thanks. Jim


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gaffboat said:


> Me too! My fellow agents seem to have abandoned their missions.


Not to fear Oliver...Mr. Big and KAOS may have the upperhand at the moment, but I am sure your fellow agents will come thru....

got to go, my shoe is ringing..


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Oliver.......I'm making plans for what I want to build now that Spring is almost here, and your picture frame is at the top of my list. I may have just missed it, but I'm not seeing in your plan anything about what size picture those measurements fit. 8 x 10, 8 1/2 x 11? Thanks. Jim


8 x 10. Easy to find glass or acrylic pre-cut to that size at the big box stores.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*size of glass....*

Another good tip, thanks 003 3/4......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's been so long since this thread was started that I'd all but forgotten about it. Seeing that no more entries are likely I'm going to post the full photo-shoot of my entry. The first few shots are repeated to save looking back over the thread and show the outside which hopefully just looks like a clock and not a safe. The "mistake in the final shot which I'm sure you have all picked, is of course a simple matter to correct!

Edit: I've just found this additional photo. showing the clock mechanism.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry,
Just to see the clock was worth the wait..


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Harry,
> Just to see the clock was worth the wait..


I agree. James. The clock looks so great that I was kind of surprised when I saw how small the movement really is. An excellent "hidden" project. Now, where's the one from Mike?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

harrysin said:


> It's been so long since this thread was started that I'd all but forgotten about it. Seeing that no more entries are likely I'm going to post the full photo-shoot of my entry. The first few shots are repeated to save looking back over the thread and show the outside which hopefully just looks like a clock and not a safe. The "mistake in the final shot which I'm sure you have all picked, is of course a simple matter to correct!
> 
> Edit: I've just found this additional photo. showing the clock mechanism.


Harry
Great project and I appreciate the detail on no only in the instructions, but also in the project itself. Thanks for posting.

Is the clock movement too far to the left and a strip of wood added on right to cover it?
Do I get the prize?

Is there a secret lock also? Never mind I answered my one question, “Yes there is a secret lock, it wouldn’t be a secret if I posted it.” lol
Steve


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys. Sorry Steve, the "error" in photo. is far more noticeable than that. Re-study it and have another shot.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Thanks guys. Sorry Steve, the "error" in photo. is far more noticeable than that. Re-study it and have another shot.


Either the clock face or the picture is upside down. :sarcastic:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

And the bezel is crooked in the frame.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

harrysin said:


> Thanks guys. Sorry Steve, the "error" in photo. is far more noticeable than that. Re-study it and have another shot.


Ok you got me. . . 

2nd try 
The picture is upside down. The clock is still on the bench.

still wiping egg off my face


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gaffboat said:


> Either the clock face or the picture is upside down. :sarcastic:


You win Oliver, because it is symmetrical, the front can be pushed onto the base four ways and trust me to put it upside down! No problem of course, just a few seconds to put it together correctly.
Unlike you Oliver, a mechanical genius with heaps of patience, I kept to the forums motto of KISS.

As for: Now, where's the one from Mike?.....................Because Mike is still on sick leave, it's probably best we don't pursue this line.


----------



## Canuk67 (Sep 22, 2014)

Oliver your project is beautifully done. I hope you don't mind if I someday try to duplicate your effort.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Canuk67 said:


> Oliver your project is beautifully done. I hope you don't mind if I someday try to duplicate your effort.


By all means, go for it! That was the intent of the original post. :yes4:


----------

